# Squier Deluxe Jazz Bass V w/ active electronics



## Shannon (May 28, 2007)

I am seriously jonesing for this bass! That's a lot of features for $299! Mmmmm....white jazz bass.  

Model Name Deluxe Jazz Bass® V Active (5-String) 
Model Number 030-0575-(Color #) 
Series Deluxe Series 
Colors (500) 3-Color Sunburst, (505) Olympic White, (506) Black ( Polyurethane Finish) 
Body Basswood 
Neck Maple, C-Shape, (Polyurethane Finish) 
Fingerboard Ebonol, 12&#8221; Radius (305mm) 
No. of Frets 20 Medium Jumbo 
Pickups 2 Single-Coil 5-String Jazz Bass® Pickups (Mid & Bridge) 
Controls Master Volume, Blend, Treble, Middle, Bass, Slap Switch

ACTIVE CIRCUIT SLAP SWITCH ON SLAP SWITCH OFF
INPUT 1KHz 100mV 
BATTERY 9V 
MAX OUTPUT (VR MAX,EQ C) 1KHz 100mV 60mV
TREBLE BOOST/CUT 10KHz 8dB/-9dB 9dB/-9dB
MIDDLE BOOST/CUT 1KHz 9dB/-10dB 7dB/-8dB
BASS BOOST/CUT 100Hz 7dB/-7dB 4dB/-5dB
MINI NOISE (VR ALL MINI) 1KHz 0.5mV below 0.5mV below
MAX NOISE (VR ALL MAX) 1KHz 3mV below 3mV below
RESPONSE 100 Hz LOW 0dB 8dB
1 KHz MIDDLE 0dB 0dB
10 KHz HIGH 0dB 4dB 
Pickup Switching Blend Control 
Bridge Standard 5-Saddle 
Machine Heads Standard Open-Gear Tuners, (4-Over / 1-Under) 
Hardware Chrome 
Pickguard None 
Scale Length 34&#8221; (864 mm) 
Width at Nut 2.008" (51 mm) 
Unique Features Active Electronics,
Quick Release Battery Compartment,
Side Dot Position Inlays,
Knurled Chrome Control Knobs,
Matching Painted Headstocks on Black (06) and Olympic White (05) 
Strings Fender Super 7350-5M Stainless Steel (.045 to .125) 
Accessories None 
Introduced 1/2007


----------



## Shawn (May 28, 2007)

Very nice! A friend of mine has a white Squier 5-string bass and it's white like that except has a pickguard. 299 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Ebonol? Is that a synthetic or something?

In any case, it's sure a neat looking fretboard!


----------



## darren (May 28, 2007)

Ebonol is usually a code word for phenolic resin... usually paper or fabric impregnated with epoxy resin and compressed and baked.

That is a pretty frickin' sweet looking bass, Shannon. It looks super-hot in the white with that unmarked ebonol fretboard. Nothing sounds like a Jazz Bass. I wonder why they did the 4+1 headstock on these, and the standard Jazz Bass V has the 5-inline.


----------



## Shannon (May 28, 2007)

Ebonol is normally used for fretless basses. It's an synthetic ebony basically. Phenolic and Ebanol resists the wear of roundwound strings on fretless instruments very well. But, occasionally they use it on fretted basses because it has the ebony look & has a nice sheen to it. Personally, I think it looks awesome!

And Shawn, I've been debating between that one & this SX 5. I really love that white w/out the pickguard though. An uncluttered white body with that ebony neck and no inlays = sex.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (May 28, 2007)

It does look awesome. Nicest fretboard I've ever seen, I think.

That's a good deal, too. Active EQ and a 5 string, plus cheap. The Win.


----------



## Scott (May 28, 2007)

I don't recommend the SX. I have a lefty in a 4, and it's pretty bad. 

Horrible fretwork, cheap feel. Pickups sunk into the body, with the pickup screws stripped.

Thinking of replacing the neck, hardware, and pickups in it. The only way to make it useful IMO.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

That ebonol looks sick, I saw that in MF or whatever today and was like zomg! smexy! too bad it's not a precision.


----------



## Shannon (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, the MF catalogue shows a 3-color sunburst, but the white just looks sick! Jazz bass kills the precision. Oh yes, it's true.


----------



## eleven59 (May 30, 2007)

I love my Fender Jazz Bass V. It just plain sounds and feels incredible.


----------

